# Q about wood camp stoves



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not trying to sound like an idiot, but I was wondering if cooking over a direct flame would damage your cooking pan ? What I mean is, when I use my Dutch oven, I use coals...I let the fire burn down to coals. Flames tend to burn food. It's been said to me since I was a cub scout to cook over coals. What are you all's experiences? JA


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I never had a problem burning in an open fire but I don't make it a point to cook with a lot of open flames.
With a lot of open flames, it's harder for you to tend whatever you're cooking. You can't reach in as easily to stir, remove the lid...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

They make those tripod hangers and grates for that.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Marcus said:


> They make those tripod hangers and grates for that.


Yep, now I feel like an idiot! I have never used one , so it did not occur to me! Thanks for bringing that up !:2thumb: JA


----------

